# 152 Cheat Sheet



## Sig_Des (29 Aug 2010)

Does anyone have a copy of a AN/PRC-152 operator cheat sheet? Or DIN Link to it?


----------



## chrisf (29 Aug 2010)

If you don't get any luck, e-mail Harris directly, they're great for stuff like that, always a prompt response.


----------



## Sig_Des (29 Aug 2010)

Yeah, I had a request into +NESS friday, so hopefully I get something tomorrow


----------

